# Transmitir CATV por Router



## Maylor (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola, resulta que yo vivo en el centro de mi pais, y en estos dias estuve al sur de éste, a unas 13 horas de mi ciudad.

Llegue a la casa de un familiar y encontre una instalacion de tv muy diferente a la zona en donde vivo. Resulta que la instalacion de mi cable es por el cable coaxial, el tipico que se conecta a la tv y tienes los canales, pero la instalacion alla es muy diferente. Resulta que la conexion del cable pasa desde los mismos cables de ADSL. termina una caja con una salida ETHERNET la cual va conectada al decodificador, es decir, la television estaria pasando por internet para llegar al decodificador. He leido que para esto ocupan un gateway con una ip en donde estan alojados todos los canales.

Ahora mis preguntas son:
Como puede ser esto? es decir, yo podria ver Tv en mi pc si tuviera el software con el cual trabaja el decodificador? Quisiera transmitir mi CATV por la banda ancha de mi casa, podria hacerlo? Alguien sabe algo de esto?

PD: Si les sirve de algo la pagina de la compañia es http://www.telefonicadelsur.cl/index.php?cs=20000&oc=20151&pl[100]=television y el Decodificador que usan es el Amino 110


----------



## covra (Feb 26, 2013)

mmm, si no entiendo mal, lo que has visto es tv por cable ( en españa , uno d*e* los proveedores es ono). 
El proveedor manda una señal digital a traves de un cableado propio ( normalmente mixto de fibra optica y coaxial), q*ue* puede contener tv y/o internet y/o telefono al abonado. la señal llega al modemrouter y enviada al deco para ser decodificada y mostrada en la tele. 

No se si las normas permiten la redireccion a otros foros, pero ese tema de retransmision, el cardsharing, el iks y demas, se tratan profundamente en foros especializados


----------



## miborbolla (Feb 27, 2013)

Lo que tu requieres es instalar en tu casa un servidor de video como el que te dejo anexado:

http://www.slingbox.com/go/slingbox#.US5BlKWQUkU

Hay otras marcas y modelos, y básicamente lo que haces; en tu casa es conectar a este aparato tu antena/cable y por otro lado a tu servicio de Internet. en cualquier parte del mundo  a través de Internet, utilizas un programa que instalas en tu computadora/ordenador y te comunicas con tu servidor, el cual te permitirá controlar tu servidor y sintonizar lo que quieras (tal como si estuvieras en casa) y poderlo ver en tu computadora/ordenador.

Así que esto es una solución muy ajustada a tu pregunta, yo tengo uno, y vivo en una población en la que no existe la TV ni local ni de paga, a menos que lo hagas vía satélite. pero con este aparato que deje en casa de un familiar (en la ciudad), pague una extencion de TV, y es el que a veces veo, desde provincia. Obviamente que depende totalmente del ancho de banda que tengas contratado en los dos lados.

Saludos


----------



## miborbolla (Feb 28, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:
			
		

> hola miborbolla pero si ya tienes tv satelital para que necesitas el internet y servidor denuevo para ver canales?



Pues simplemente por que no tiene ningún costo, y puedo ver lo que se transmite en la ciudad desde la provincia donde vivo, e inclusive en todo el mundo...

Por otro lado comparto y coincido contigo, que hoy en día la TV por satélite esta disponible en todo el mundo, solo te resta una Antena y tu decodificador, sin embargo ajustándome a la pregunta del compañero que inicia el Hilo, y a mi propia experiencia de cuando estaba "activo" (ahora ya estoy retirado) y viajaba por todo el mundo; con este aparato podía ver lo que había en mi ciudad sin importar donde me encontrara, solo requería de tener internet...

SALUDOS


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 1, 2013)

Mi estimado jonciosito, Vamos a tratar de explicar de mejor manera, ya que veo que no captas la función de este equipo.

Este equipo lo único que hace es es lo siguiente:

1.-Dejar disponible vía Internet (tcp/ip) un Streaming de vídeo,  de lo que tenga sintonizado el propio receptor del aparato.

2.-En tu equipo de computo, donde quieres ver o tomar el streaming en mención, deberás instalar una aplicación que viene acompañada con el aparato. Esta aplicación a su vez, te permite controlar vía remota el sintonizador del aparato. Al tener esta característica tu puedes cambiar de canal, subir y bajar de volumen, etc, etc del aparato, sin estar físicamente junto a el.

Únicamente te da la prestación de tener un sintonizador remoto vía Internet, no hace otra cosa mas alla que esto.

Por lo tanto si a este aparato le conectas, una antena área, solo podrás ver los canales locales que pueda captar esta antena.

Por otro lado si a este aparato conectas un equipo de TV satelital, entonces podrás ver los canales que sintoniza este "equipo satelital" a través del aparato en comento.

espero haber sido mucho mas claro de lo que hace este aparato. y repitiendo el uso que yo le doy es el siguiente:

A este aparato le conecto el equipo que me proporciona la proveedora de TV por cable, con este hecho, ya tengo la posibilidad de ver en cualquier parte del mundo la programación proporcionada por mi proveedor de TV por cable....solo es eso, no hay mas ciencia en el aparato. finalmente pago el servicio de mi proveedor de tv por cable, lo único que gano es que  puedo disfrutarlo desde cualquier parte del mundo, siempre que tenga el servicio de Internet. lo cual para mi es una ventaja ya que si estoy en España o en argentina, en Mexico o estados unidos; puedo ver la programación en vivo de lo que transmite mi proveedor de cable.

Saludos y espero haber sido mas especifico en la función de este equipo...

Nota.- al menos mi equipo solo acepta 2 conexiones a la vez....y en caso de estar conectados los dos, solo podemos ver el mismo canal....mas claro que no puedo ser.


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 3, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:
			
		

> avr si te enetendi este equipo puede ir conecto al catv o al sat tv y mediante una conexion a internet tansolo con una pc tu puedes ver lo que tu catv o tu sattv t esta brindando en ese momento sin tener a tu lado tu sat tv o tu catv ni tampoco tu equipo ya mencionado estoy en lo correcto?



Es correcto, es lo que hace el aparato.


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 8, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:
			
		

> disculpa pero el equipo se queda conectado conde esta tu catv o tu sattv verdad tu para ver esos canales solo tienes que tener conexion a internet pero si tu cambias en tu catv o tu sat tv donde tienes tu equipo tambien cambia en la pc donde estas biendo o son individuales?



Es correcta tu apreciación del funcionamiento, saludos


----------



## jonciosito (Jun 28, 2013)

en otras palabras funciona en espejo lo que ves en un lado lo ves en el otro si cambias en uno tambia sucedo con el otro?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 10, 2013)

Aqui en paraguay tenemos el servicio provehido por la estatal telefonica, llamado IPTV, como funciona, pues son servidores que estan conectados a los canales de cable, o sea reciben la señal satelital de los canales que entran en los servidores, y estos quedan almacenados hasta cierto tiempo, estos servidores tienen su direccion de IP, desde cualquier parte con acceso a internet te conectas con un Sectobox como le llaman aqui y de acuerdo a tu plan adquirido y configurado en la base de datos del servidor podes ver los canales que adquiriste, tambien se que hay posibilidad de retroceder hasta varios dias por si te perdiste de algun programa, puedo buscar mas informacion sobre esto y proveerlos, se que todos los equipos son ZTE de procedencia china


----------

